# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  excellent rasta  restaurant in ocho rios

## steadyska

this little restaurant is just in front of the bus station behind the market, i am always stopping there because the food is really nice and affordable, they call it the RASTARANT, it looks humble but the people are nice and serve the customer good, some artists like the place and put up their posters on the wall, for a cultural vibe it is nice cause the cooker is a bobo rasta, and you can reason with him..
they have also some natural products and some music dvd s of jamaican shows!
one of the best cultural adresses in ochi!

----------


## Vince

Thanks for the heads up.Will have to check it out next trip!

----------

